# Britain's last WW1 veteran dies



## John A Silkstone (Jul 26, 2009)

Britain's last WW1 veteran dies

Harry Patch, the last survivor of World War I to fight in the trenches, has died. He passed away at a care home in Somerset, aged 111.

The home released a statement which read: "It is with much sadness that we must announce the death of Mr Harry Patch.

Funeral arrangements are being made in accordance with Mr Patch's wishes, and we wish to extend our deepest sympathies to his family, friends and the residents and staff of Fletcher House."

Mr Patch was a machine-gunner in the Duke of Cornwall's Light Infantry and fought during the Battle of Passchendaele, in Ypres, which claimed the lives of more than 70,000 soldiers.

He became Britain's oldest man when another veteran of the war, Henry Allingham, died a week ago.






Stand at ease Harry, you did your work for this country long ago.

Silky


----------



## Reloader (Jul 26, 2009)

R.I.P., Harry. Duty done, you've earned your rest - and our eternal gratitude and respect.


----------

